# lokaler DNS Server (SUSE 7.3 Pro)



## woe (22. Januar 2003)

Hoi,

Also ich hab bei mir zuhause nen Linux rechner mit suse 7.3 pro stehen. Nu will ich auf der Kiste nen DNS Server ans laufen bringen der mir das eingeben von IPs sozusagen abnimmt also anstatt http://192.168.0.10 meinename.server oder so.

Ich hab schon ewig nach tuts gesucht und auch mit Webmin hab ichs nich hinbekommen wisst ihr vielleicht irgendwelche Seiten wo das Thema DNS Server mal genau erklärt ist und auch wie man einen "Aufsetzt" ?

Thx

woe


----------



## woe (23. Januar 2003)

*keiner ne idee?*

*push*

Kann mir denn keiner Helfen


----------



## melmager (23. Januar 2003)

naja ist ja auch nicht das einfachste thema dns server 
haste schon mal das howto dazu durchgelesen? 

wieviel pcs haste denn?
ich mache den admin für 15 pcs und komme noch gut mit /etc/hosts klar ...auch der dröselt namen zu ipadressen auf ..


----------



## woe (23. Januar 2003)

Me hat 4-7 Rechner 
1: Linux Server 
und der rest is WinXP

Nur funktioniert die etc/host sache auch wenn ich an einem der XP Rechner z.B. in Browser eingebe
http://linux-server.domain ?!


----------



## Marcus Roffmann (23. Januar 2003)

http://www.linuxhaven.de/dlhp/HOWTO/DE-DNS-HOWTO.html
http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/linag2/netz06.htm


----------



## melmager (23. Januar 2003)

wenn dein suse auch router ist geht es am einfachsten 

ansonsten auch win kennt die datei hosts


----------



## woe (23. Januar 2003)

jo thx erstmal wenn noch jemand nen Tipp hat oder so ich hab auch noch webmin auf der Linux maschiene laufen damit gehts vielleicht einfacher ich weis halt nurnich wie was einstellen muss und wo damit ich in meinen Browser eingeben kann anstatt http://192.168.0.10 
http://name.name.domain oder so was


----------



## t2xx (27. Januar 2003)

Hi,

hab auch gerade zum ersten mal einen
lokalen DNS mit SUSE 7.3. aufgesetzt.
Ging super mit dem Howto (deutsch):
http://www.ag-intra.net/linux-al-dns8.html

Viele Gruesse
Reno


----------



## woe (28. Januar 2003)

Cool danke damit bekomm ich das sicher auch hin big thx nochma


----------

